# Pico mega



## antonherbst (19/10/16)

Greetings fellow vapers.

Id like to know how safe is it to charge my 26650 battery with the supplied usb cable and a laptop output?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (19/10/16)

Usb 2 provides 100ma and usb 3 does around 500ma. Some manufacturers add-on more powerful charging board to higher end laptops and desktops.

You will be fine but it will charge slower by 5-20x compared to proper charger on usb 2. Usb 3 can be the same speed as a stand alone charger or not depending if the port is throttled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (19/10/16)

Thanks for that. Do you maybe know what the charge rate is that a stand alone charger should be at? @Sprint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/10/16)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for that. Do you maybe know what the charge rate is that a stand alone charger should be at? @Sprint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @antonherbst , the dedicated chargers generally charge at 375ma to 0.5A to 1.0 A depending on the make and model and how many batteries are inserted if it's a multiple bay charger. 

It's better for the battery lifespan to charge slower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (19/10/16)

@antonherbst cell chargers these days are around 1000ma to 2000ma look on the fine print you'll see. 

These rates will give you a nice quick charge and batteries are cheap so losing 10-20% battery longevity isn't a train smash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

